# Job Visa from Home Country



## systengr (Sep 14, 2016)

I am member of Lions Clubs International serve to children and female’s education last 7 years and still now working in my home country as General Manager in a small import and distribution company.

<Snip>

 It is possible to get job from Home Country if it low salary just cover food, accommodation, medical and transportation, if yes then how? Advice please?


----------

